# How would you handle this Holly?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Fresh cut Holly from NJ.

Want to use it for white inlay mainly, with a few small turnings.

How would you mill and dry it?

From referencing, it appears as if drying to maintain white color and prevent warping is not easy? I have no experience with Holly and will appreciate advice from those who have done this before.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have read that holly ought to be milled and dried asap to help preserve its white color. I dried a small amount this past Jan and it does not behave well at all. Warp, cup, twist, and some end check despite being double end sealed with anchorseal.
I milled at 5/4 hoping to salvage 3/4 and that was about right. When it came time to plane I used double stick tape and some wedges to get the 4 corners close to level. Light planer passes - less than 1/64 - until I got 1 flat side then flip. My longest piece was about 18" or so.
My best suggestion is to use as much top weight as you can find with very close stickers.
If I had it to do over, I'd probably mill, weight it down and let it air dry for a while before going to the kiln. Even then some of the white color might be lost.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*bleach*

I would dry it as soon as you can and still you might want to bleach it whiter when done as it likes to stain real fast. Also keep it clamped down tight to the stickers while drying as it also likes to twist and cup. It will also want to split at the larger knots so you might want to seal them too. Good luck with it. It's expensive to buy and well worth the extra effert it requires to dry.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Fresh cut Holly from NJ.
> 
> How would you mill and dry it?


I would saw it into 4/4 boards as soon as I could get it onto a mill and put it directly into a kiln. 

Holly will stain quickly, especially in warm weather. You want to get it drying ASAP.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I would take that $100 & buy kiln dried, white holly in the dimension you need. Everybody I know who has processed holly say that it needs to be milled almost immediately after felling the tree in order to retain the best white color, and preferably in cold winter. I use holly in my cues as an accent because it's an excellent ivory substitute, but it's not easy finding good holly.


----------

